# RFC lost



## LeloMex (Nov 29, 2020)

I remember applying for my RFC number a while back, but I've lost it. Is there a way to find it online? I went to the SAT website, but when I put in my CURP, it just says I already have an RFC number.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

LeloMex said:


> I remember applying for my RFC number a while back, but I've lost it. Is there a way to find it online? I went to the SAT website, but when I put in my CURP, it just says I already have an RFC number.


 . . . sorry, lo siento . . . what is RFC?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Registro Federal de Contribuyentes
It is a tax ID, kind of like a Social Security Number. Actually the CURP and RFC combine to be like an SSN.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I was using a RFC for years that worked until they computerized everything and then I could not get facturas, so I went to AT and they issued a new number for me and my husband, That wa done in San Cristobal de las Casas at the SAT office by Chedraui in about 15 minutes.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> I was using a RFC for years that worked until they computerized everything and then I could not get facturas, so I went to AT and they issued a new number for me and my husband, That wa done in San Cristobal de las Casas at the SAT office by Chedraui in about 15 minutes.


That may explain why my RFC doesn't show up on their web site. I no longer need facturas, but for some reason, it bothers me that there is something messed up with my RFC. Maybe I should visit a SAT office as well.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> That may explain why my RFC doesn't show up on their web site. I no longer need facturas, but for some reason, it bothers me that there is something messed up with my RFC. Maybe I should visit a SAT office as well.


I've found the SAT offices very easy to deal with and very helpful. But be aware that because of virus precautions, many of their offices, maybe all, are no longer taking walk-ins. You have to make an appointment online, which is really difficult right now. I need to go for something else, and they only open up dates 2 weeks ahead for appointments. You basically have to go online shortly after midnight when they open up one more day 2 weeks from today, to see if you can book a appointment- if you wait until later in the day, they'll all be taken. It's pretty insane.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Lucky ou Tundra, my health inurrance want facturas so I had to clean up my act.. Ye did this with SAT before COVID , now you need an appointement via internet.


----------

